# Christians in Dubai



## Brutes (May 11, 2011)

Hi Guys, 

I need to come to the UAE for work and will be traveling there alot more, 
But one of my main concernes is where I will be able to connect with fellow christians?

any info will help, thanks


----------



## xchaos777 (Dec 15, 2010)

Can always go or check out one of the churches.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

There were on at the Irish Village a while back with The Blow Monkeys, not sure if they are still around.


----------



## Brutes (May 11, 2011)

Thanks Guys, 
What churches are around dubai?


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

St Mary's catholic church - ::ST. Mary's Catholic Church, Dubai::

There's the holy trinity - Holy Trinity Church Dubai

There's an Armenian Church in Sharjah - Wikimapia - Let's describe the whole world!

There is also the Church of Theotokos however no idea where in Dubai this is located.


----------



## Brutes (May 11, 2011)

I will check all of them out thank you Zin,


----------



## Seabee (Jul 15, 2010)

I guess it depends whether you mean contact in a religious setting, in which case the churches are the obvious places, or in a general sense of meeting people from Christian countries. If it's the latter you'll meet Christians (and Hindus, Buddhists etc etc) everywhere on a daily basis.


----------



## burnt berry (Mar 17, 2009)

Brutes said:


> I will check all of them out thank you Zin,



You can also check: King's Revival Church International () with services in different languages Fridays to wednesdays weekly. There's an outreach in Al Barsha; inside Al Noor Training Centre close to Dune Hotel Apartments/Chocoa.


----------



## Nitro_From_Windsor (Sep 10, 2010)

What denomination are you or does it matter for you which denomination you attend? There are multiple churches everywhere. The two main areas where many different congregations/churches meet are at Trinity church in Dubai near the Canadian Hospital and in Jebel Ali Village near Ibn Battuta mall. I am a Pentecostal and currently attend UCCD in Jebel Ali Village which is an Evangelical Church. Lemme know if you have any questions.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Do the services vary widely in different churches? I'm Roman Catholic and have never been to a service outside of the Roman Catholic church but I'm curious now.


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

pamela0810 said:


> Do the services vary widely in different churches? I'm Roman Catholic and have never been to a service outside of the Roman Catholic church but I'm curious now.


Much shorter services (well weddings at least) at non-RC churches plus no latin though know that's rare in catholic services these days. Other than not noticed a lot of difference but then again I'm not a v regular church goer.


----------



## Nitro_From_Windsor (Sep 10, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> Do the services vary widely in different churches? I'm Roman Catholic and have never been to a service outside of the Roman Catholic church but I'm curious now.


Yea services are different in different denominations. A general overview of a service in most Pentecostal/Evangelical/Brethren churches would include opening prayer, congregational songs (Hymns or more contemporary Christian songs), testimony, usually a message by the pastor/elder and communion. Of course each church/denomination has its own version of service format.

You should check out some other services and see for yourself. Its always interesting to learn about different services and the reasons for the way they are conducted.


----------



## nozzaclaire6478 (Mar 6, 2011)

My husband lives and works in Dubai and he has gone to fellowship of the emirates in media city a few times. They have a website so Boole it hope that helps


----------



## CarolinaJetGirl (Oct 10, 2011)

*Contemporary Church*

Hey,
We may be moving to Dubai and our family is wondering if there are any contemporary Christian Churches in the area? Something with a live band, great worship music, and a high energy childrens and teens ministry?
Thanks A Bunch!
Carolina Jet Girl lane:


----------



## andrewsa43 (May 3, 2010)

Redeemer church meets in the JW Marriot near the clock tower roundabout. It's a strong evangelical church with a contemporary worship style.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

There's a lot of groups that hold services in hotels, houses and so on. There used to be one friends of mine went to at The Gloria Hotel, which sounds similar to the Marriott one, but has now moved somewhere else. Because they seem to move around, the knack is to find one and then you find out by word of mouth about the others. The churches here get very "full", particularly at time like Easter and Christmas because there are so few of them - for example, St Mary's where they have people outside the church who bring their own camping chairs and they put up speakers so you can participate in and hear the service. The knock-on effect of the amount of people is the amount of cars and, therefore, the lack of parking.


----------



## Nitro_From_Windsor (Sep 10, 2010)

CarolinaJetGirl said:


> Hey,
> We may be moving to Dubai and our family is wondering if there are any contemporary Christian Churches in the area? Something with a live band, great worship music, and a high energy childrens and teens ministry?
> Thanks A Bunch!
> Carolina Jet Girl lane:


I attend The Fellowship Of The Emirates which meets at the Aarjan Hotel Apartments in Dubai Media City. It is non denominational and has live music and is fun coz its a mix crowd. They have good programs for youth and young adults. Let me know if you need any info.

Dubai Christian Church (Fellowship of the Emirates)


----------



## smyr (Feb 19, 2012)

hello people,
any help on suggestions for churches near DIFC would be greatly appreciated 
Thanks


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

zin said:


> There is also the Church of Theotokos however no idea where in Dubai this is located.


This one's probably just opposite St Mary's ,on the opposite road


----------



## ReggieDXB007 (Mar 10, 2011)

ibkiss said:


> This one's probably just opposite St Mary's ,on the opposite road


There's a man who knows his classics 

Although you are possibly correct in the metaphysical sense, geographically they are a little further apart as the one in question is at the top of the hill within the Jebel Ali cluster, beyond Emirates Hills - services mostly in Arabic (You can see it from Sheikh Zayed Road as you approach Ibn Battuta from Abu Dhabi)


----------



## malloy (May 4, 2011)

Try Gateway Church - meets on fridays at the Crown Plazza Shk. Z. Rd. A large, lively international church. Great kids and youth work. All the information you need is on their website. Hope this is helpful.


----------



## Don John (May 13, 2012)

Brutes said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I need to come to the UAE for work and will be traveling there alot more,
> But one of my main concernes is where I will be able to connect with fellow christians?
> ...


Hi, Greetings in the name of the Lord Jesus- Glad to see you seeking a fellowship, I'm a Pastor serving the Lord in Dubai. Please feel free to contact.


----------



## Enzoo (May 15, 2012)

are you a roman catholic sir? if so. there would be no problem . there is the saint mary's in dubai near oud metha station and you can check it out. there are christian organizations here in dubai.


----------



## OfftoSharjah (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks ReggieDBX007,

I'd heard that there was an orthodox church (name like Theotokos is a dead give away) in Dubai in Jebel Ali but wasn't sure where exactly. Moving to Sharjah in August and was wondering where to go. There's also one in north Sharjah (Russian Orthodox). Apparently they do the service in Greek and English every now and then.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Are there any gospel catholic churches? 

My good lady tries to drag me to St Mary's every weekend, usually I manage to wriggle out of it, but on the occasions I can't, I want to poke forks in my eyes to end the boredom. 

At least if there's a bit of a sing song, it wouldn't be so bad, like those black dudes you see in movies all on their feet clapping away, looking like the're enjoying themselves instead of looking glum being told that they're all sinners and are going to burn in hell for eternity if they don't fill the collection sacks with crisp 100 Dirham notes (usually just before he announces one of the priests is away on a pilgrimage to Barbados).


----------



## Toon (Feb 28, 2012)

Ah yes, religion - the opiate of the people...


----------



## adrianh (Sep 20, 2008)

It always makes me smile when people discuss GOD and Religion there is only one GOD it doesn't matter what club or denomination you think you belong to, all are free to worship as they wish (not the devil of course)

The UAE is very understanding and accommodating. But if you believe in GOD he is with us all day every day, if you need to visit his house there are many places to suit all clubs.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I don't see the point. We are all going to hell anyway, some of us faster than others.....but playing with explosives generally does that to a person!

I believe in God but not in organized religion. When did God say that we need to go to Church or the temple or to the mosque to be close to him? All of those books are written by people (with very creative minds who were probably high on something or suffering from a heat stroke, considering that they all lived in the Middle East!)

I bet God is laughing her ass off right now at all these people fighting in the name of religion...Blind faith has never done anyone any good. Of course, as a Catholic, I'm not allowed to say this without feeling guilty and offering 10 Hail Marys as a sign of repentance!


----------



## blazeaway (Sep 28, 2011)

Toon said:


> Ah yes, religion - the opiate of the people...


Surely that's football?


----------



## OfftoSharjah (Mar 14, 2012)

Hey Pamela,

I agree that religion interpretation may have been the cause of some of the world's darkest moments but I hardly think that is the topic of this thread. I thought people were free to choose their own beliefs and to express them?!? I think you'll need 10Hail Maries and 5 Lord's prayers for that one!!! ;-)


----------



## Enzoo (May 15, 2012)

each of us has own interpretation of what a religion really is . for me the most important thing is that i believe there is a supreme being .


----------

